# No Twist Strings



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, I lost the email I got from Bob Ragsdale, but in short, strings with no twist will parachute up- he said they did some hi-speed photography and noticed no twists flaired up! 
He suggested no less than 5 twists (?..I think, been a while) and said many more might work for some app's.
hope this helped


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

*No Peep Rotation..*

I Need To Recant On My Last Thread About No Twist Strings, Ive Misslead Everyone With My Question. My Problem Is Peep Rotation. My Homemade Strings Twist About One-half Turn After Being Streached And Well Broke In, As To Where Your High $ Strings Have No Movement.. Any Help??


----------



## eggomaniac (Dec 4, 2006)

*tension imbalance in the strands*

http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads.asp
Check what Easton tuning bulletin says about bow strings, page 10 of 32. An incorrectly made string can make a mess of things. (pay the $10 for a professionally made one)


----------



## Alan (Nov 25, 2003)

Why would you want to make a string with no twists? 

A properly made string with around 1 twist per inch settles fast (like 2 dozen shots at most) and your peep won't move at all after that. It also gives you plenty of room for fine adjustment -a few twists more or less won't affect the string performance, but can work wonders for your tuning.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Alan , reread his first post. He isnt saying he wants to build a string with no twists in it, he is trying to build a string that when he puts his peep in it that there is no rotation to the string so that he can set his peep straight back at rest and when drawn will come straight back without it twisting any.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

FINALLY!!! SPOTSHOOTER2 KNOWS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. THANK YOU SS2:smile: .. NOW ANYMORE HELP ?!


----------



## Alan (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry Tntone - I misunderstood, but the answer is still pretty much the same. Put in around 1 to 1.25 twist per inch, give the string a dozen or so shots to settle and that should be it (with perhaps one more slight adjustment after another few dozen). 

If the string was not well made in the first place, ie if the strands weren't evenly tensioned, or the servings aren't strong/long/tight enough then you will always have problems.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I like my strings to twist one in every 1.25-1.5in. I don't get any peep rotation.


----------



## Smokegrub (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not certain everyone is on the same wave-length on this issue yet. Let me see if my question is the same as the one that started this thread.

My peep comes up properly positioned to shoot but before I start to draw it is sitting almost 45 degrees to the right. As I draw the string rotates until the peep is properly positioned for the shot. Why does this happen? The string is not stretching--it is rotating on the draw!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Smokegrub said:


> I'm not certain everyone is on the same wave-length on this issue yet. Let me see if my question is the same as the one that started this thread.
> 
> My peep comes up properly positioned to shoot but before I start to draw it is sitting almost 45 degrees to the right. As I draw the string rotates until the peep is properly positioned for the shot. Why does this happen? The string is not stretching--it is rotating on the draw!



The bow string bundle is split in a left side bundle on the left side of the peep, and a right side bundle on the right side of the peep.

If the tension on the left bundle = tension on the right bundle
there will zero rotation as you draw the bow string to full draw.


Let's say you have a 20 strand bowstring.
10 strands on the left of the peep sight
10 strands on the right of the peep sight

However, the left hand bundle has more tension or load.

Why?

Most likely,
the center serving was installed tightly,
and the bow string was not under sufficient tension,
so the bow string twisted underneath the center serving as it was being installed. Some sections of the center serving has more residual twist, and other sections of the center serving has less residual twist...

end result...the individual bow string strands are under uneven tension
due to the installation of the center serving.


That's why, some folks advertise that their string jig can apply 300 lbs of tension to the bow string, so that when the center serving is installed, the bowstring bundle does NOT twist, even when the serving tool is set very tight.


So, the fix to a peep sight that rotates
when you come to full draw,
is to move one strand of bow string from "strong side" to the "weak side"
to balance the load on both sides of the peep sight.

You will have an uneven number of strands,
but the goal is to get the tension the same on both sides of the peep sight.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

tntone said:


> Wanting To Build My Own Strings, I Know The Basics But The No Twist Has Me Confused... Tried Alot, Wasted Alot, Any Help.


The secret is to twist the bowstring to the final length
and with the total number of twists you intend to use.

Let's say for discussion purposes, you start with a 100 inch long bowstring prior to adding twists.

Let's say you are a believer in the 1 twist per 2-inches of string length,
so you add your 50 twists to the string.


NOW, stretch the string with up to 300 lbs of force. Just hook the bowstring to something VERY VERY solid. Use a 300 lb rating spring scale to make sure that your ratchet strap does not pull on the bow string OVER 300 lbs.

Now, while the string is under 300 lbs of tension,
you install your center serving with your serving tool set "tight"
but not so tight that the bowstring starts twisting. You do not want the string to twist while installing the center serving.


----------



## Smokegrub (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you for taking the time to share your knowledge. Your answer made sense. I guess I need to take the leap and buy an inexpensive press.


----------

